# ${OPTIONS_NAME}_OPTIONS_SET in make.conf Not Working



## tuaris (May 24, 2018)

I am trying to configure port options in make.conf according to https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-announce/2013-June/000062.html.

I get the ports *UNIQUENAME* using `make -V OPTIONS_NAME`:


```
root@radius:/usr/ports/net/freeradius3 # make -V OPTIONS_NAME
net_freeradius3
```

In my /etc/make.conf file I then add:


```
net_freeradius3_OPTIONS_SET+=MYSQL
```

However, this has no effect:


```
root@radius:/usr/ports/net/freeradius3 # make rmconfig
===> No user-specified options configured for freeradius3-3.0.17
root@radius:/usr/ports/net/freeradius3 # make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for freeradius3-3.0.17:
...
     MYSQL=off: MySQL database support
...
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


----------



## tobik@ (May 24, 2018)

It should be `net_freeradius3_SET+=MYSQL`


----------

